# Future Build of Kettle Falls/Colville, WA



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

This wont happen in our current house, but an idea for down the road. HO scale, 16x16 room, shelf layout with cantilevered sections for the loop and Y.

This is the area I was after, close to my hometown. You can see the switch yard and the turnaround Y. The mainline Y's west of the yard. North branch goes through Boise Cascade mill and then to Northport. South goes to the other mill and eventually to Grand Forks, BC.









In my plan you can see I moved the turnaround Y and reversed the Northport and GF directions so I could keep Boise Cascade inthe foreground of the layout.










At the bottom, I wanted the train to run south from Colville like the prototype does, but the runaround track and turntable lets me reverse the train without removing the loco. I know there really isnt much for operations nor constant loop running, but its where I grew up and I've done what I could with the limited space I might find in a hobby room should I ever buy a house.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Way cool. I like the real-life tie in.

TJ


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

This was actually my third version. The very first sucked. I tried to follow the geographical layout too closely and it didnt look good nor did it flow well with my selective compression. The second was pretty much what you see in the third and final (like its ever final), but the GF and Northport lines were just spur ended tracks ducking behind the wallboard. So instead I widened the shelf and added a loopback. It allws me to "hide" a train either offgoing or incoming to the scene. Like a single track staging area.

In all reality, I'll probably never build this, but I am really getting into track design on Anyrail. I use the same dimensions of 16x16 with only two walls for layout and maximum 4' from the wall (unless doing a table layout). I'm working on a Minot, ND layout, but it is in dire need of reorganization since I tried to include too many towns (ND has a spider web of tracks). It flows well, but it isnt possible to have that many "towns" that cloase together wtihout blurring the lines of where one stops and the other begins. So I may just do the switching parts of Minot with hidden loop around and staging tracks. The cool thing about Minot is we have freight and Amtrak trains, so I can model both prototypically.

Anyways, I'm rambling now. Thanks TJ for the comments! I think I may have a knack for designing layouts, but building them may be alot more challenging


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Perhaps you might want to think about creating a "look inside AnyRail" thread, with a few screenshots and brief descriptions of the sequential design process ... not too detailed, perhaps, but something that people here on the forum can refer to if they're considering track software.

Just an idea!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I could work on that over the next few weeks. I'll start another thread when I get it done.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Some insights into AnyRail would be useful, especially any insights into dealing with stuff not in their libraries.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thank you! I think a thread like that would be very well received!

TJ


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I have a few panels done, but they are on my laptop and I have no way to transfer them to the internet until I get home tomorrow. I'm at work until then........

Gunrunnerjohn, I assume you are asking about buildings and such? I have a few tricks, but they require alot of tweaking to make them work. I'll explain in another thread that I'll start in a few days.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, I was more talking about stuff like my #350 transfer table, my #6-2317 drawbridge, the 3010/3011 switches, and the like.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Hmm. Not sure about those. I'll dig around and see what I can find, but right now, I dont know how to add track items.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

AnyRail has a forum for such issues. I'll be sure to submit these track items for the next version update.

Send me a list of track items with manufacturer and part number, as well as the part description and I'll submit them tomorrow. Dont know when they'll be added, but it looks like AnyRail is usually quick to add stuff within a month or two.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I figure for buildings and the like, I just figure out what will fit and leave room for it.


----------

